

Small Cars Are Big in Canada - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/02/smalls-cars-are-big-in-canada-fuel-efficient.php

======
josefresco
Midly informative. I can't believe the G5 outsells the Focus/Versa/Matrix.

